# if anyone needs new broodmares...



## Bellasmom

Better pictures would go a long way in helping sell these horses. The currently posted pictures are not flattering (though I rather like the look of the brown/black mare). Also, the two paints are listed as "Quarter Horse" under breed & also as registered.....should probably fix that, I'm assuming they are registered Paints? That being said, it's a shame that these mares are not broke....people are not exactly lining up to buy mediocre broodmares in their teens.


----------



## NBEventer

Advertising as broodmares with no conformation shots, no blood lines listed and their feet in a mess...


----------



## Speed Racer

Pish, dey doan need all dat when dere jus' gone bee used ta pop out babbies, NB! :-x

$500 broodmares? Totes high quality there. :?


----------



## nrhareiner

Broodmare and $500 does not go together. If the horse is only worth $500 sell it as a saddle horse not a broodmare. I would not even look at a $500 broodmare. The stud fees are higher then that for a quality stallion. Then to only sell a foal for a few hundred. Not worth the work or the risk.

Take these mares brake them out and sell them as started horses. Forget about them as broodmares.


----------



## NBEventer

nrhareiner said:


> Broodmare and $500 does not go together. If the horse is only worth $500 sell it as a saddle horse not a broodmare. I would not even look at a $500 broodmare. The stud fees are higher then that for a quality stallion. Then to only sell a foal for a few hundred. Not worth the work or the risk.
> 
> Take these mares brake them out and sell them as started horses. Forget about them as broodmares.


^^^^ What she said.


----------



## WSArabians

Depends. I got a $250 broodmare (will be saddle mare this summer) by a show breeder who "culled" her because of a scar that deemed her unshowable.
Has nothing to do with her producing abilities, however. 

Not saying that's the case here, but price tags aren't ALWAYS reflective of quality.


----------



## MsBHavin

WSArabians said:


> Depends. I got a $250 broodmare (will be saddle mare this summer) by a show breeder who "culled" her because of a scar that deemed her unshowable.
> Has nothing to do with her producing abilities, however.
> 
> Not saying that's the case here, but price tags aren't ALWAYS reflective of quality.


Except you're doing it the right way, not just buying cheap crap horses and breeding them because you can  There is much to be said about the majority of people who claim to be 'breeders'.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Where are the photos????


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Depends. I got a $250 broodmare (will be saddle mare this summer) by a show breeder who "culled" her because of a scar that deemed her unshowable.
> Has nothing to do with her producing abilities, however.
> 
> Not saying that's the case here, but price tags aren't ALWAYS reflective of quality.


Well said. I also have obtained quality horses for little or no money due to unforeseen/tragic circumstances. Greasing a palm doesn't dictate the value of a horse. :wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Oh silly me, found em......again!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Here are the pictures. This one's name is barpasser







[/QUOTE]
This is cute(her name is cute)







[/QUOTE]

This is cute 2.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## equiniphile

Sorry, but the only horse I would even CONSIDER breeding quality is the brown mare, and that would depend on a conformation shot and her performance record. The others have no business breeding.


----------



## WSArabians

I gotta agree with Phile...


----------



## WSArabians

MsBHavin said:


> Except you're doing it the right way, not just buying cheap crap horses and breeding them because you can  There is much to be said about the majority of people who claim to be 'breeders'.


That's true...lol
I wouldn't have used her for breeding if she wasn't worth it, but I've still gotten good horses for cheap from someone's poor circumstances.


----------



## horsesgs

Bellasmom said:


> Better pictures would go a long way in helping sell these horses. The currently posted pictures are not flattering (though I rather like the look of the brown/black mare). Also, the two paints are listed as "Quarter Horse" under breed & also as registered.....should probably fix that, I'm assuming they are registered Paints? That being said, it's a shame that these mares are not broke....people are not exactly lining up to buy mediocre broodmares in their teens.


they are registered quarter horses. and i think they aren't good pictures either but like i said im selling fir a friend and those are the only pictures she gave me. i love that mare too  she is so sweet!


----------



## horsesgs

yea i know the only one i like is Cute and like ive said they arn't mine. thats the price they said so i'm just helping. she said she was just trying to get as much as she could but she also said OBO (or bestg offer) so she'll take cheaper too. she doesn't break horses, she has other people do that for her. so can you please stop criticizing the ad if you don't want to buy one?thanks


----------



## franknbeans

Maybe Cute is a good horse, but breeding quality-not really. She needs another job, IMo.


----------



## BaileyJo

Yeah, Cute 2 isn't really breeding quality. Her neck is really wonky and she doesn't look much older than two. :shock:

Might consider "unhelping" your friend to sell as broodmares. The other two are nice and agree, they should be broke and ridden, not bred.


----------



## stevenson

geez, people, she stated she was posting them for sale, not for critique and they are not in the critique section. The owner does need to know that the Paints are not quarter horses . They could have excellent lineage and from a post I made months ago stating some horses regardless of lineage should not be bred, and geez, did I get it ! Also to sell them, are they registered? if so , the registered names and some lineage would help them to sell even without the better photos. Good luck.


----------



## NdAppy

horsesgs said:


> they are registered quarter horses. and i think they aren't good pictures either but like i said im selling fir a friend and those are the only pictures she gave me. i love that mare too  she is so sweet!


There is no way that Cute is registered as a quarter horse...


----------



## Kayella

There are a few things you can do to attract the most people to your ads and have them follow through with their interest. 

1. Clean them up! Give them a bath, trim those feet, brush that hair, and put on a nice clean halter and a nice lead rope. Do not have them stand in muck. A nice grassy area with a background that does not distract the eye. You need confo shots, especially for brood mares if that is your selling point. Make them stand square and take pictures from all angles. This would be a great thing to do to attract more buyers. A dirty, unkempt horse = uncaring owners.

2. Post their registered names and a copy of their bloodlines. This is also very important for broodmares. Do they have show records? If so, list so. Are they broke? If so, go into detail about how they handle and what they can do. 

I won't comment on the breeding quality of these mares as that is irrelevant, but a lot of people feel strongly about people breeding unqualified horses when there are thousands of horses already looking for homes. Good luck helping your friend.


----------



## horsesgs

NdAppy said:


> There is no way that Cute is registered as a quarter horse...


well i'm sorry but its true! in papers!


----------



## horsesgs

Kayella said:


> There are a few things you can do to attract the most people to your ads and have them follow through with their interest.
> 
> 1. Clean them up! Give them a bath, trim those feet, brush that hair, and put on a nice clean halter and a nice lead rope. Do not have them stand in muck. A nice grassy area with a background that does not distract the eye. You need confo shots, especially for brood mares if that is your selling point. Make them stand square and take pictures from all angles. This would be a great thing to do to attract more buyers. A dirty, unkempt horse = uncaring owners.
> 
> 2. Post their registered names and a copy of their bloodlines. This is also very important for broodmares. Do they have show records? If so, list so. Are they broke? If so, go into detail about how they handle and what they can do.
> 
> I won't comment on the breeding quality of these mares as that is irrelevant, but a lot of people feel strongly about people breeding unqualified horses when there are thousands of horses already looking for homes. Good luck helping your friend.


if they were my horses i would! i'm only helping her because she's not good on computers so im putting them on so she doesn't have to. it's her pictures, her ads, i just put them up! 
also that's why she's getting rid of them. she doesn't want to breed anymore so shes giving all her horses up. plus she lost her stallion so that doesn't help lol


----------



## NBEventer

horsesgs said:


> well i'm sorry but its true! in papers!


Sorry but not possible.


----------



## WSArabians

NdAppy said:


> There is no way that Cute is registered as a quarter horse...


This mare is registered AQHA.


----------



## NdAppy

WSA that mare isn't tobiano though. The two mares listed as "Cute" are both tobiano and tobiano will never be an accepted pattern in the AQHA as it does not hide like frame, splash, LP, and PATN are known to do.


----------



## NdAppy

horsesgs said:


> well i'm sorry but its true! in papers!


Please post copies of their papers then...


----------



## franknbeans

Neither of the "cute" horses come up on Allbreedpedigree. Are their names totally correct? The other 2 do.


----------



## WSArabians

NdAppy said:


> WSA that mare isn't tobiano though. The two mares listed as "Cute" are both tobiano and tobiano will never be an accepted pattern in the AQHA as it does not hide like frame, splash, LP, and PATN are known to do.


Oh yes, you are right. :-D


----------



## CCH

Cute Checker Dee is registered with APHA as a 1995 Black tobiano mare. Unfortunately they do not have a photo available to confirm that the mare listed for sale has the same markings.

Cute Two Sensation is registered with APHA as a 2011 Bay tobiano. The above mare is her dam. The photo on apha matches the markings of the ad photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

So AQHA and APHA got mixed up, then.


----------



## CCH

WSArabians said:


> So AQHA and APHA got mixed up, then.


For the two paint mares, it would appear they did mix up the associations. However, the one mare is 18, not 16.


----------



## horsesgs

i'm sorry if you feel they arn't a quarter horse but they are the papers are in the links and so there's your proof. im positive the names are correct. the littlest cute was registered not too long ago so she might not be on there yet and the other one should be. they were registered tobiano and they are still quarter horses. if you really feel they aren't quarter horses, talk to the owner! i don't understand why you expect me to have the papers. im not the owner. ask her to give you a copy. but i don't know the horses that well. don't ask me
thanks!


----------



## horsesgs

CCH said:


> For the two paint mares, it would appear they did mix up the associations. However, the one mare is 18, not 16.


which "one mare" theres 4 of them


----------



## horsesgs

she told me quarter horse. like i said i wrote what she told me. even if i knew it was wrong its her ad, her horses so i wrote what she told me. so yeah


----------



## stevenson

maybe you should just close the thread ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

horsesgs said:


> which "one mare" theres 4 of them


Probably the only one that's 16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesgs

good idea..


----------



## horsesgs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Probably the only one that's 16.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well thanks thats a big help


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

horsesgs said:


> well thanks thats a big help


There's only one mare listed as being age 16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

Horsesgs - I was trying to be helpful by providing you with information that I *PAY* to obtain through my annual APHA Plus subscription.

I don't care what you write about the horses. It is easy enough for a potential buyer to research the pedigrees if they are willing to put the effort in. I would advise that by posting ads, in some places it is possible you could be construed as a broker or agent of the seller and held to the some of the same responsibilities/ liabilities that they are. (Though for $500 horses it wouldn't be worth anyone's time to argue over any discrepancy)

For the sake of finding a good home, it might be wise to have the seller's review their information and update the ads if necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

If you advertise something as 'this' 'this' and 'that' and in fact they are not, expect to be called out. If age and registry are wrong, then someone's going to say something. Seen as your friend can manage to breed horses but can't even give correct details and answer questions herself, then I guess your 'it' for now.

Don't get snippy about, make sure your details are correct before you post an ad.....even if its for a friend.


----------



## stevenson

THIS thread needs closed.


----------



## horsesgs

stevenson said:


> THIS thread needs closed.


i know im going to i just had to go eat dinner so no more horses people bye bye


----------



## horsesgs

ok how do you close it? i can't figure it outttt


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You can't close a thread. Only a mod can. Report your original post and ask that the thread be closed. Doesn't mean it'll happen, but you can ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesgs

ok thanks i did. im just going to stop posting on it


----------



## franknbeans

In the meantime, I will tell you. OP, that AQHA does not equal APHA. 2 of the mares are APHA, NOT AQHA, so stop saying they are! Get the info right before you post. Period. Ond just because Stevenson says it should be closed, doesn't make it so.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

We are only trying to help. Most of the people here have sold a horse and know what they are talking about. I can safely say CCH has. You can get in trouble for making false claims about something. Especially when your dealing with money. Its advice with the best of intentions.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

This thread has run it's course

.


----------

